# Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx?



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

Well, I replaced the front rotors on my car and that was a pain in the @#$!
Ended up stripping the screw that holds the rotor in and I can't get it out so
I had to just line the rotor up nad stick the lugs on without it. Now I've got to
do my rear rotors. Can anyone run me through a step by step? something more
detailed than the Bentley manual. What problems will I run into? how exactly do
I get the rotor off? I'm sure I'll find out but I'd rather not end up messing up 
any parts while doing it. I would greatly appriciate some pointers by anyone who
has done this before. I have the wheel berrings pre pressed and I have the
special tool for pressing back the caliper piston (not like there are any good 
diagrams on how to use it though) I just want to know what to expect here.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

For the fronts, I just drilled the screw head out, and left a nubbin, so the rotor would stay lined up. It works great once the brakes are reset, and the trotor isn't trying to fall off.








For the rear, The hub and rotor are one part. You just remove the caliper, Remove the dust cover, cotter pin, bolt, and it should all just slide off. Installation is reverse of removal. The Bentley is pretty good. It's not that hard.
The hardest part is resetting the caliper.


[Modified by Surf Green, 6:29 AM 4-9-2002]


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Surf Green)*

I just don't want any surprises like the fronts where the damn screw wouldn't
come out, or having to f#[email protected]*ng pound on the rotor with a damn hammer for
over a half hour to get it off. (Smashed my finger doing it and had a hang over
so profanity is needed







)
I live in Chicagoland where everything is covered in corosive salt so nothing
is easy to get apart...
So any pointers on how to use the tool to reset the caliper?
--Brian


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

Which tool do you have?
I have the crappy $7 cube one from pep boys. You have to grind off a few nubins to get it to work.
I wish I had pics (I will in a week or som after I replace all my rear stuff), but we did come up with a pretty good 2 person method of resetting them. It involves using a 12" quick-grip clamp, and putting pressure on the back of the ratchet.
If you have the good factory tool, then this doesn't apply, and I'm just talking out of my ass.


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Surf Green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Which tool do you have?
I have the crappy $7 cube one from pep boys. You have to grind off a few nubins to get it to work.
I wish I had pics (I will in a week or som after I replace all my rear stuff), but we did come up with a pretty good 2 person method of resetting them. It involves using a 12" quick-grip clamp, and putting pressure on the back of the ratchet.
If you have the good factory tool, then this doesn't apply, and I'm just talking out of my ass.[HR][/HR]​best tool i ever bought for brakes








you can get it at ontool.com..took me 10 min. to do each side ..like a pro


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (corpsedub)*

I have the http://www.parts4vw.com tool. looks alot like the one in the picture just not
with all the different round pieces.... now how do you use it!


----------



## ReflexGTI1.8T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

hey i dont know the exact removal but the hub is all one part ...Surf green is right....i just had my mechanic do it cause it was too cold here..his procedure was like surf green but while he had everything apart he has a custom procedure of his where he changes the seals around the wheel bearings and repacks the grease as well...he said its a good procedure....Make sure you dont pressure the piston in the caliper back in like you have to do in front. The piston has to be put back in by turing it to the right...you will notice two little holes in it and there is a tool that has the teeth to pop in those holes on the piston to spin it back in...good luck man


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (NineT5VentoVR6)*

Since the bearing races are inside the rear disk (disk and hub are the same part), you should definately get new bearings and races when you do this. Rear bearings only cost $25, so why not? I don't recommend banging the races out of the old disk, and installing them in a new one.
I'm doing the procedure today after work, so I'll take pictures, and document the whole thing.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Surf Green)*

Before you try replacing your rear rotors... get new ABS sensor rotors. The old ones won't come out.
This was the only real suprise that I had today. Unfortunately, it was a work stopping one, and now i've got to wait till I get the new parts before I can try again.










[Modified by Surf Green, 6:01 PM 4-11-2002]


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Surf Green)*

Won't come out? what do you mean by that? are they corroded on? Do you
have to break them to get them out? I got my rotors from http://www.parts4vws.com 
and they sent me a new cotter pin and a black round circle that looks like it has
a spring or something in it. Does that sound like a ABS rotor? I'm not sure what
it's for.
Notice any other parts that needed to be replaced besides the berrings/races and
the rotor for ABS wheel speed sensor? (besides the pads and rotor of course! )
Thanks for the heads up.
--Brian


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

Here's where the ABS rotor presses on.
It's black, and looks almost like a slinky. _-_-_-_-_-_-_- (but in a circle)
Don't have any of the pics from yesterday. My work computer wiped my SM card, and all the pics I had.


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Surf Green)*

So I finally got the rears replaced! I just thought I'd tell you that
I was able to get the ABS speed sensor rotor out with help from a friend.
We set the rotor on the ground with the rotor side up. Each put our left foot
on either side of the rotor to hold it down. Each took a flat head screw
driver 180 degrees across and pried really hard and it poped right out. We
tried for a while with just one screw driver but it was impossible. Give it
a shot.
--Brian


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

Thanks!
Other than that, it's a pretty easy procedure, huh?


[Modified by Surf Green, 6:47 AM 4-25-2002]


----------



## Timmmmy (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

Here's a good link for ya.... http://www.europeancarweb.com/archives/tech/0102_tech_bigbrake.shtml


----------



## Timmmmy (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Timmmmy)*

Sorry.....too late.


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Surf Green)*

Well I wouldn't call it easy, Getting the caliper bolts (the 8mm alan
wrench ones) was super hard. Also pressing in the rear right caliper
piston took a whole lot of musscle. Other than that it was easy.
--Brian


----------



## GTI2.0 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

Hey Surf Green i just used a really long screw driver and pried it out. it came off really fast and scared the hell out of me. i was suprised it dident bend it at all. And for the rear races you need a shop to press them in for only about $10. I was a sucker and bought the VAG tool to reset the rear caliper man that thing is so cool







. Other than that its a simple process shouldent take you more than a few hours to do the job if you have the right tools. Good luck


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (GTI2.0)*

Brian, I was going to mention the 8mm allen. I've got new scars from that one.







The stock lug wrench is hollow, so it works great as a cheater bar. The 90 degree angle makes it useful in tight spaces as well.
GTI2.0, Thanks. My races are already pressed. I bought the rotors that way from Adirondack. (It's a option from them). I have to buy a bunch of other stuff, so I haven't decided if I'm going to reuse, or replace. I need to find the time in my hectic life to do the job first, which is proving more difficult than I expected...


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (Surf Green)*

Well, once you get those bolts off and if you have the caliper pressing tool
the job is pretty easy cause it's all greased up and you don't have to deal
with corroded parts. I guess we got tripped up on the grease cap too. If you've
never popped off a grease cap you don't pry it, you have to take a flat head
screw driver and angle it so the tip points away from the car and pushes the
cap out and tap it alot with a hammer all around. I guess if you've gotten to
the ABS speed sensor you already know that







.
Last night I got to use my brakes in a hard stop in the rain, the abs kicked
in so i'm happy that still works and the car stops much better. Cool stuff.
I'm looking forward to putting on the stainless steal lines. I hear that makes
for smoother stops when ABS kicks in.
--Brian


----------



## THE GAME (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Step by step for replace rear brake rotor on 98 jetta glx? (bwhite)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
and they sent me a new cotter pin and a black round circle that looks like it has
a spring or something in it. Does that sound like a ABS rotor? I'm not sure what
it's for.[HR][/HR]​
I really don't think that spring thing does anything...it's from the bearing seal as I understand but it doesn't do anything...it doesn't stop grease from coming out because the seal does that all itself..it's just there...


----------

